# Quaxli Tuorial - Raketen



## M4x0r (24. Jul 2009)

Hallo;
nur eine kurze frage zum quaxli tutorial:
wenn man den helikopter nicht bewegt, und von unten eine rakete kommt, fliegt die rakete nur bis kurz unter den helikopter, d.h. sie kollidiert nicht mit dem heli.
ist das beabsichtigt?


----------



## icarus2 (24. Jul 2009)

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher da ich das Tutorial nur gelesen, jedoch nie nachprogrammiert habe.

Aber ich denke es liegt daran, dass du ein Rechteck definiert hast, in dem das Hubschrauber bild hast. Der Hubschrauber ist jedoch kein genaues Rechteck. 

Auf Seite 75 steht was über Pixelgenaue Kollisionsermittlung, das müsste dann funktionieren.


----------



## M4x0r (25. Jul 2009)

ok, es funktioniert jetzt alles


----------

